# الحمد لله اجتزت امتحان pmp بالأمس



## eng_asm (3 أبريل 2011)

إخواني الأحبة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بفضل من الله اجتزت بالأمس امتحان شهادة إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية 
وقد كنت بدأت التحضير للامتحان منذ ثلاث أسابيع كانت على النحو التالي:
أسبوعان لدراسة المادة وذلك عن طريق دروس فيديو فقط
أسبوع حل أسئلة وتمارين.

لم أقرأ كتاب PMBok Guide ولا حتى كتاب ريتا
اعتمدت على كتاب ريتا في حل الأسئلة في نهاية كل فصل وكنت أحياناً أراجع بعض الأدوات والتقنيات من كتاب ريتا (يعني مايعادل 5% من الكتاب).
اعتمدت على تطبيقات لجوال الآيفون والتي تقدم أسئلة محاكاة للإختبار
على باب مركز الاختبار قرأت الخلاصة الموجودة في آخر كتاب PMBok Guide وللعلم فهي مفيدة جداً 
ودخلت الامتحان معتمداً على الله ونجحت ولله الحمد
انتهيت من حل جميع الأسئلة قبل 40 دقيقة من نهاية الوقت
هذا يثبت أن الوقت ليس بذاك المشكلة التي يتخوف منها الجميع
أسوأ شيء في الاختبار كان الاستبيان الذي طلع بعد ما انتهيت من حل الأسئلة وقبل ظهور النتيجة يسأل عن مدى الرضا عن مركز الاختبار حيث كنت على أعصابي منتظراً النتيجة

والحمد لله على توفيقه
مع التحية للجميع
م/ أسامة جمران PMP


----------



## Eng.S.H (3 أبريل 2011)

مبروك يا باش مهندس
ممكن نعرف حصلت على الفيديوهات من اين
وهل من الممكن ان ترفعها ليستفيد منها الجميع
وفقك الله


----------



## eng_asm (3 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك
الفيديوهات اشتريتها من هذا الموقع
http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/
سعرها رخيص جداً (100 دولار) والشرح فيها كافي ووافي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك
مبروك و الله يوفقك


----------



## eng_asm (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يبارك فيك يا أبو بدر


----------



## ابوزياد2007 (4 أبريل 2011)

ألف مبروك يامهندس أسامه على هذا الانجاز الرائع..لكن عندي عدة تساؤلات أتمنى تجاوبني عليها ..
لأن أختباري بعد اربع أيام انشاءالله وأحاول قدر المستطاع اني مااجل الاختبار لآني جلت قبل كذا..لا أخفيك اني متخوف من الاختبار..بدأت من 3 أشهر تقريبا ولدي خبره لا تتجاوز السبع سنوات من ظمنها سنتين تقريبا في ادارة المشاريع..السؤال الان هل جميع الاسئلة طويله جدا يعني هل أغلبها (situational)..
أنا قرأت كتاب ريتا مع فهم لابأس به انشاءالله مرتين تقريبا وحليت أسئله كثير من ظمنها اسئلة برنامج ريتا
(Fastrack) لكن مع قرب موعد الاختبار أحس ان الدنيا تلخبطت عندي من جد متوتر..وأكثر شي أحس ان الوقت مايكفي لحا 200 سؤال طويله في 4 ساعات..
ياليت تعطينا استراتيجيتك في حل الاختبار يعني كم دقيقه لكل سؤال وهل كتبت كل شي بالورقه اللي أخذتها من المعهد ام اعتمدت على التذكر..وهل كان المركز مريح وهادئ للاختبار
وهل جميع الاسئلة صعبه واختياراتها متقاربة..
باختصار لا تبخل علينا في كل مايتعلق بالاختبار من تحظير قبل الاختبار وأثناء الاختبار..
وأسف جدا على هذا الكم الهائل من الاسئله.


----------



## eng_asm (5 أبريل 2011)

أخي أبو زياد
نسبة الأسئلة الطويلة لا تتجاوز 25% من مجموع الأسئلة وحتى مع ذلك فهي أقصر من أسئلة ريتا
تذكر أن تراجع القسم الأخير من PMBok Guide والمسمى Glossary حيث يشكل تحفيزاً لمعلوماتك
أما عن إحساسك بأنك تلخبطت فهذا شعور عادي لا تنظر له
بالنسبة لي أول مادخلت الاختبار كتبت كل المعادلات على ورقة المسودة حتى قبل ما أشاهد التعليم على برنامج الاختبار لأنهم يعطونك 15 دقيقة لتتعلم كيف تتعامل مع برنامج الاختبار
هناك أسئلة سهلة جداً تستطيع حلها في 10 ثواني ولكن إياك أن تتسرع
بعض الأسئلة لن تفهم ماذا يريدون فيها، لا تقلق فقط أشر عليها للمراجعة لاحقاً وامض في حل الأسئلة الأخرى وبعد الانتهاء عد إليها واقرأها بتأني وانظر في الخيارات الأربعة ستعطيك فكرة عن المطلوب من السؤال
المهم أن تركز على ما يلي:
Tools & Techniques خصوصاً في إدارة الوقت والمخاطر والتكلفة حيث يجب أن تفهم لماذا تستخدم وعدد الأسئلة عليها كثير نسبياً
أيضاً ركز على فهم أنواع العقود والفروق بينها ومتى نختار كل نوع منها حسب الحالة المعروضة عندنا (مثلاً عندما لا يكون نطاق العمل واضحاً نختار أحد الأنواع التي تنتمي إلى Cost Plus وعندما نكون نريد تحميل المخاطر كلها للمقاول نختار Fixed Cost)
ركز على الأنواع المختلفة من المخططات البيانية Flowchart Control Chart ............الخ
أتمنى لك التوفيق وأنا جاهز لأي استفسار


----------



## طارق حسين (5 أبريل 2011)

مبارك .... انا سابدا التحضير للامتحان لكن ارديد كل المعلومات اللازمة ان امكن ؟ اين اسجل للامتحان وهل يشترط ان اسجل دورة تدريبية ؟ هل بالامكان ارسال الفيديوخات الي عن طريق الاميل


----------



## ابوزياد2007 (5 أبريل 2011)

أخي أسامة..
أشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة وحقيقه حفزتني أكثر لدخول الاختبار..سوينا اللي علينا والباقي على الله سبحانه..أسأل الله أن لا يحرمك الأجر ويجل لك المثوبه..
وانشاءالله نعطيكم الأخبار الحلوه الآسبوع القادم..


----------



## الزين طه (5 أبريل 2011)

congratulation n


----------



## Amin Sorour (5 أبريل 2011)

Good Achievement


----------



## eng_asm (5 أبريل 2011)

طارق حسين قال:


> مبارك .... انا سابدا التحضير للامتحان لكن ارديد كل المعلومات اللازمة ان امكن ؟ اين اسجل للامتحان وهل يشترط ان اسجل دورة تدريبية ؟ هل بالامكان ارسال الفيديوخات الي عن طريق الاميل



أخي طارق
لابد من التسجيل في دورة تدريبية لأنها من المتلطبات لدخول الامتحان
بالنسبة للفيديوهات بإمكانك شراؤها من الموقع الذي وضعته في المشاركة وهي بديل عن الدورة التدريبية وتمنحك شهادة حضرو دورة وتعتبر أسعار الدورات أكثر منها بأكثر من عشر أضعاف
بصراحة أجد حرجاً كبيراً في رفعها لأن الرجل قد أكد مراراً وتكراراً بأنه لا يسمح برفعها.
بمجرد أن تشتري الدورة من الموقع وتقوم بتحميل الفيديوهات وتشاهدها تدخل للموقع نفسه وتسوي امتحان بسيط وبعدها بيعطيك شهادة حضور الدورة (35 ساعة تدريبية حسب المطلوب من pmi)


----------



## emofleh (5 أبريل 2011)

مبارك عليك النجاح


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (5 أبريل 2011)

ألف مبروك - وعقبالنا


----------



## hhmdan (6 أبريل 2011)

مبررروك ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## emofleh (7 أبريل 2011)

eng_asm قال:


> إخواني الأحبة
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بفضل من الله اجتزت بالأمس امتحان شهادة إدارة المشاريع الاحترافية
> وقد كنت بدأت التحضير للامتحان منذ ثلاث أسابيع كانت على النحو التالي:
> ...



مبارك عليك النجاح مرة اخرى 
هل تعتقد بأنك خلال اسبوعين فهمت ما يحمله كتاب Pm Book من معلومات ضخمة وليست باليسيرة و هل تعاملت مع الماده للأمتحان ام لحياتك العملية؟


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس
وعقبال الباقى

Mohamed Hendy
PMP, PMI-RMP, PMI-SP, CCE, CEP, CCEA


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك عليك اخى الفاضل نيل شهادة pmpووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ولكن عندى استفسار وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لى وهو هل اعتمدت كليا وفقط على المواد التى ذكرتها فى اول الموضوع ام انه كانت عندك خلفية من دراستك السابقة حيث انه يتضح من مشاركاتك السابقة انك قد قدمت على موعد لتحديد الاختبار فى شهر سبتمبر من عام 2009 اى انه كان هناك تجهيز للامتحان منذ اكثر من عام وان المواد التى ذكرتها فى اول الموضوع كانت لاسترجاع المعلومات والتذكير فقط.
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_asm (16 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بالجميع

للعلم فقد كنت أحضر للاختبار حين متابعة الفيديوهات وأنا أنظر كيف تطبق العمليات المذكورة على مشاريعي
كما أنني استفدت كثيراً من خبرتي العملية في إدارة المشاريع حيث أني مدير مشروع منذ عام 2004 وحالياً أنا مدير الانشاءات في شركتي

للعلم فقد قررت أن أقوم بعمل كتاب عن إدارة المشاريع والتحضير للاختبار وسأبدأ به قريباً بإذن الله
بالنسبة للاختبار الذي كنت قد حددته عام 2009 فللأسف لم يكن لدي الوقت للتحضير نهائياً له وذهبت إليه بدون تحضير وطبعاً النتيجة معروفة...........


----------



## ابوزياد2007 (17 أبريل 2011)

الحمدلله اجتزت الاختبار يوم 9 ابريل 2011.والشكر موصول لأخي أسامة على نصائحه القيمه قبل اختباري بأيام.
عموما أحب أن أطمن اخواني أن الاختبار انشاءالله سهل ولكن يريد مجهود وتحضير جيد. وأهم مافي الموضوع التدرب على حل أسئلة بقدر المستطاع وهو ماقد يكون السبب الرئيسي بعد توفيق الله لي لاجتيازي الاختبار.وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير وأنا مستعد لأي استفسار.


----------



## hhmdan (17 أبريل 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير ونفع بك الموقع


----------



## السودانى 11 (17 أبريل 2011)

ربنا اوفقك واللة وعقبالنا


----------



## eng_asm (17 أبريل 2011)

ابوزياد2007 قال:


> الحمدلله اجتزت الاختبار يوم 9 ابريل 2011.والشكر موصول لأخي أسامة على نصائحه القيمه قبل اختباري بأيام.
> عموما أحب أن أطمن اخواني أن الاختبار انشاءالله سهل ولكن يريد مجهود وتحضير جيد. وأهم مافي الموضوع التدرب على حل أسئلة بقدر المستطاع وهو ماقد يكون السبب الرئيسي بعد توفيق الله لي لاجتيازي الاختبار.وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير وأنا مستعد لأي استفسار.



ألف ألف مبروك أخي أبو زياد


----------



## eng_asm (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بالإخوة جميعا


----------



## ابومشعل2 (17 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك حصولك على الشهادة

استفساري بخصوص الاختبار المقدم من نفس الموقع 

هل هو لمرة واحدة فقط ،، وماطريقته ؟

هل الفيديوهات تشرح طريقة الاختبار او تشرح المنهج بالكامل

تحياتي لك


----------



## عمار السودان (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف مبروك و شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## amr 89 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يا بشمهندس لو سمحت انا عايز اسال على شرط ال 3000 ساعه خبره فى مجال اداره المشاريع و خصوصا انى لسه خريج 2011 و عايز استعد لمشوار ال pmp هل فى حل لشرط شاعات الخبره ده ؟؟؟؟ ارجو الرد


----------



## م.اللورد (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف الف مبرررررو ك يا باشمهندس 
وانشاء الله دايما بالتوفيق


----------

